# Ice cream topping recipes



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

I'd like to make some ice cream toppings to give as Christmas gifts. Does anyone have any recipes that can be canned?


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

This is a wonderful recipe...I do add a few more pecans than called for in it as we have lots of them....we love this over pancakes as well..
Praline Syrup


2 cups corn syrup
1/2 cup water
1/3 cup lightly packed dark brown sugar 
1 cups pecan pieces
1/2 t. vanilla

Prepare canner, jars, and lids. In a stainless steel saucepan, combine corn syrup, sugar, and water. Heat over medium head stirring till dissolved. Increase heat and bring to a boil for one minute. Reduce heat and stir in pecans and vanilla. Boil gently, stirring constantly for 5 minutes. 
Ladle hot syrup into hot jars, leaving 1/4" headspace. Wipe rim, add lid and rings and process in water bath for 10 minutes at a full boil. Remove jars and cool on dishtowel overnight.
This is the original link for this recipe..also has a walnut syrup recipe...
Canning Homemade!: Can anyone say Pancakes and Maple Walnut Syrup!

There are good recipes pinned on here for candied nuts as well...the link will be in the right hand corner when you click on a picture you like...should take you to where I found the original recipe...Hugs...
http://pinterest.com/itsybitsyfarm/pecan-nut-loves/


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

i always try to can a few pt of blackberry juice just omit the sur jel i dibetic so dont need much really enjoy the ocasional treat


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

Google 'banana split in a jar" for recipe. this stuff is awesome. - I like it in yogurt.

Moldy


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Creating Nirvana Today: Canning Chocolate Strawberry Suace

Good stuff. You can make it with raspberries too.

If you have a goat you can make cajeta (caramel). If you have a cow you can make dolce de leche. Its caramel too. I can my cajeta and it does fine. I've also added cinnamon or chocolate or orange extract or.... basically the sky is the limit.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Candy cane syrup


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

I found this recipe in a Better Homes and Gardens special edition canning magazine this summer. It's really good on ice cream or pound cake.

White Chocolate & Raspberry Spread

6 cups raspberries
1 vanilla bean, split lenghtwise (I ommitted this when I made it)
1 package (1.75 ounce) powdered pectin
6 cups sugar
9 ounces white baking chocolate (with cocoa butter), finely chopped
2 teaspoons vanilla extract

In a 4 to 6 quart heavy pot slightly crush raspberries. Add vanilla bean. Heat over medium heat for 5 minutes, stirring occasionally. Slowly add the pectin, stirring constantly. Bring mixture to a full rolling boil, stirring constantly. Add sugar. Return to a full rolling boil, stirring constantly. Boil hard for 1 minute. Remove from heat, discard vanilla bean. Add white chocolate and stir until it's completely melted. Stir in vanilla extract. Ladle hot spread into hot, sterilized, half-pint canning jars, leaving a 1/4 inch headspace. Wipe jar rims; adjust lids. Process filled jars in a boiling water canner for 10 minutes. 

Makes 8 half-pints


----------

